# Rheingold



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A poem inspired by Wagner’s opera of the same name which in fact is the first of those that became known as the “Ring Of Nibelungen”. 

Oh ye, gold ever bright of Rhine 
in all thine might be thee cache 
of maidens to lust in keeping thee 

Rheingold it be from ye luster 
oh, glorious wealth be heaped 
upon thine bearer as to forge ring 
of Nibelungen in achievement 
to crown ruler of universe 
as love be spurned litter
for dominating power be all


----------

